# Thoughts about SoundMans "Amplified" webisode series



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

SoundMan Car Audio - SoundMan Car Audio Web Shows - Podcasts

Whats it doing for the industry. Good? Bad? 

Who watches these shows regularly? 

Creative criticism only please.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it makes the industry look like retards.
There are a ton of shops that do really highend work and don't get any publicity. Then there are ones that do mediocre work that do. Most of it is self promotion


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I watch both Amplified and Q&A weekly. I've seen them both since the beginning. While I would not recommend either show to just anybody, since they obviously are not shows tailored for a wide audience, I enjoy them.

Any time a business makes a video, writes a blog, or posts on a forum it's for publicity. Doug at SoundMan is taking Internet promotion to levels no other small car audio business is doing. I respect that and I also really enjoy the shows.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

trumpet said:


> I watch both Amplified and Q&A weekly. I've seen them both since the beginning. While I would not recommend either show to just anybody, since they obviously are not shows tailored for a wide audience, I enjoy them.
> 
> Any time a business makes a video, writes a blog, or posts on a forum it's for publicity. Doug at SoundMan is taking Internet promotion to levels no other small car audio business is doing. I respect that and I also really enjoy the shows.


x2...exactly.... always entertaining to watch....every Monday on Youtube, never miss a show....tune in


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I watch from time to time. Always funny, which is why I like it. Sometimes get a little dizzy/nauseous from the camera shake, so I can't watch more than an episode at a time.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

south east customz said:


> I think it makes the industry look like retards.
> There are a ton of shops that do really highend work and don't get any publicity. Then there are ones that do mediocre work that do. Most of it is self promotion


yeah, the ipad in the dash was a hit.was when i first found em. ive used his pioneer bypass's allot though,m ive done like 5 pioneer avh and avic bypasses. i did the bypass on my z130 from his instructions. so im in a love hate area lol


----------



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

I see some interesting thoughts so far. 

My personal take on Amplified - 

I think its a great concept. Its promoting not only the shop, but also the industry. Whether its good or bad, it doesn't really matter. Its promoting. It gets people thinking about car audio. Doug has done great with it so far. He has tons of followers now. What happens when he actually starts making good shows? He already has the audience (the hard part). I believe he will soon achieve something great. Putting car audio back on the map. Have you seen the latest episode "Spoon"? He is moving forward with his shows now. He is learning rapidly. The best part about amplified is that he has full creative control over the show. We dont know where the show can go, and I am willing to bet Doug doesnt either. But thats the beauty of it all - it can grow and develop into something. Its not produced by money driven producers. There is tons of creative potential here. 

Doug is an underdog in the world of 'reality' tv. We should all be encouraging him to keep doing what he is doing, and giving some creative advice along the way. 

My creative advice: 
Shorter shows!
Less BS. Lets start seeing down to earth interactions.
Show us more of the creative aspect of car audio. Why we choose what gear, and how to go about installing the difficult items and so on... 
Maybe use more tripod, for steady shots. 
Do we ever get to see costumers reactions? 
Take us outside the shop.


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

It's straight trash, because they mislead people, which is part of why there is so much garbage in the market instead of stuff than an educated person would be drawn to. The one episode I saw dude was like "the JL xD400/4 is far superior to the 300/4, and $50 cheaper but $100 better. The 300/4 sucked balls" yea, ok pal, sell your stuff, but don't make terribly subjective statements that don't teach people anything of any importance.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

KENNEY said:


> My creative advice:
> Shorter shows!


A lot of people asked for longer episodes, and I think ~25-30 minutes is great. It's only slightly longer than a TV show but without commercial breaks.


> Less BS. Lets start seeing down to earth interactions.


I think this would be better for both Amplified and Q&A, but more so for Q&A. I've asked that they review the questions before they film Q&A so they aren't so scatterbrained and caught off guard, but Doug said he refuses to make it look scripted. I think the quality of their technical advice would improve 100 times but he doesn't want to go that route. I also think some diagrams would help to answer questions so they don't have to rely entirely on gestures and fumbled verbal answers.


> Show us more of the creative aspect of car audio. Why we choose what gear, and how to go about installing the difficult items and so on...


I like this and so far Amplified gets into these aspects of car audio, just not consistently. I think the choices of gear they have shown are entirely after they've already sold a system to a customer. It would be fun to see the customer's perspective of why they chose their gear for the SoundMan crew to install.


> Do we ever get to see costumers reactions?


This would also really add to the show and give it a new dimension. However, most people don't do well on camera so that might sour the experience. It would be neat if they tried it for a couple of episodes.



> Take us outside the shop.


It was nice when they did that randomly in season 1. I'd like to see more things like the trip to an Alpine training session, or visiting other shops.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Yuck. said:


> It's straight trash, because they mislead people, which is part of why there is so much garbage in the market instead of stuff than an educated person would be drawn to. The one episode I saw dude was like "the JL xD400/4 is far superior to the 300/4, and $50 cheaper but $100 better. The 300/4 sucked balls" yea, ok pal, sell your stuff, but don't make terribly subjective statements that don't teach people anything of any importance.


I completely agree with this statement. These guys gross me out and are completely unprofessional. I just watched about 5 or less minutes of their most recent Q & A and the first part they literally read off some topics/information that CE Outlook's Amy Gilroy sends out in an email to anyone who wants it. Then they showed some BS Sony radio. Then the Q & A part where they, on the first person's question, mocked them and made fun of Mexicans pretty openly. I'm not a sensitive type when it comes to joking around with people, but if you are putting yourself out there for the general population and/or your customers to see, the least you can do is keep a professional demeanor.

I'm not saying these guys don't know what they are doing, or that they are poor installers, but they are definitely not presenting themselves as professionals. The Doug guy is just an annoying creepy dude.


----------



## 87regal (Apr 15, 2009)

Watched one episode and he repeatedly talked about larger diameter subs having a longer wavelength that needs to develop.....


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

I love the show but maybe thats because I have a goofy sense of humor. We all put it on at work every monday at work. The only things that have sounded off to me, like mentioned above, is their talking about larger subs vs smaller subs and the wave developing outside the car and being louder outside than inside for larger subs etc. 

I thought they would know that the wave is the same length regardless. Also every time Doug pulls out the RTA, uses what appears to be 1 mic position, a measuring tape for time dealy, and then proceeds to RTA the whole car flat......I kinda cringe lol

Although it is a customers car who I'm sure isnt willing to pay for the hours of ear tuning it would take to get it perfect. I have no doubt with the tuning he does do it sounds much better than out of the box.

No doubt though if I was ever in their area I would want to stop by and hang out. Its too bad the main crew is broken up now


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

87regal said:


> Watched one episode and he repeatedly talked about larger diameter subs having a longer wavelength that needs to develop.....


I've voiced my thoughts to Doug on that subject and I don't know if he still talks about that: "match your sub diameter relative to the size of the vehicle". He hasn't said it on camera, so either he's realized he's wrong or he just doesn't say it for the whole world to see. :laugh: I'm still a big fan of SoundMan but I kinda miss the old feel of Amplified.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it's a great idea that is executed poorly. 

The crew is completely unprofessional. It portrays car audio as an industry filled with young guys that are uneducated, pierced, tattooed jokers. The background is a bunch of dudes cracking jokes, dancing, and playing around..all next to customers cars. I'm sure any customer over 20 years old might feel a little uncomfortable leaving their cars with these guys, especially when spending thousands of dollars for work.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Angrywhopper said:


> I think it's a great idea that is executed poorly.
> 
> The crew is completely unprofessional. It portrays car audio as an industry filled with young guys that are uneducated, pierced, tattooed jokers. The background is a bunch of dudes cracking jokes, dancing, and playing around..all next to customers cars. I'm sure any customer over 20 years old might feel a little uncomfortable leaving their cars with these guys, especially when spending thousands of dollars for work.


Even though I am young, goofy as hell, and have 3/4" holes in my ears, I try my hardest to remain as professional as possible in front of customers. I'm not sure if you saw my post a few back, but it's about the same as yours...


Salad Fingers said:


> I completely agree with this statement. These guys gross me out and are completely unprofessional. I just watched about 5 or less minutes of their most recent Q & A and the first part they literally read off some topics/information that CE Outlook's Amy Gilroy sends out in an email to anyone who wants it. Then they showed some BS Sony radio. Then the Q & A part where they, on the first person's question, mocked them and made fun of Mexicans pretty openly. I'm not a sensitive type when it comes to joking around with people, but if you are putting yourself out there for the general population and/or your customers to see, the least you can do is keep a professional demeanor.
> 
> I'm not saying these guys don't know what they are doing, or that they are poor installers, but they are definitely not presenting themselves as professionals. The Doug guy is just an annoying creepy dude.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Salad Fingers said:


> Even though I am young, goofy as hell, and have 3/4" holes in my ears, I try my hardest to remain as professional as possible in front of customers. I'm not sure if you saw my post a few back, but it's about the same as yours...



Yep..I agree with you. I'm not an old man..im quite young myself, but I understand that many of my clients _expect_ professionalism and quality customer service. I don't see that with the crew at SoundMan.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

Lately their new shop has been overflowing with customer vehicles. Whatever they're doing, whether it's on camera or off camera, they're enjoying their jobs and they're making money. Businesses don't expand into a franchise if the demand isn't there, and people around the world have their eyes on them.


----------

